
Show HN: A guide to serverless Python web apps - mojoe
https://compellingpython.com/
======
mojoe
I spent the last 6 months working on this project for about an hour every
evening. I use this serverless Python web app framework on all of my sites
(including compellingpython.com itself), and I got several great technical
reviewers to look over the material, so even though there are a lot of
potential improvements I think it's a solid guide.

This is the first time I've tried to sell something like this online, though,
so I'd be grateful for any constructive criticism on sales flow, etc. Thanks!

------
ShakataGaNai
Can't see anything without proving an email / signing up? No thanks. Sorry. I
can find plenty of serverless guides in a single Google.

